# Corner Storage Bench - First SketchUp design



## ink (Feb 3, 2011)

First post on these boards! I do spend a little time over on DIYChatroom.

This is my first attempt at using SketchUp, and this will be my first attempt at making furniture. I've used dimensionally correct lumber in this, and most of it is either 3/4 or 1/2 plywood. The trim pieces will be 1x4's. Everything will be painted... it's wood color here just because that was easy.

The top will have cushions attached to it.

The gap in the trim and the inset back is to accommodate a baseboard heater that exists where I will be placing this unit.

I'm open to any thoughts or suggestions! 

Thanks,
inK


----------



## mdntrdr (Dec 22, 2009)

Looks very nice! :thumbsup:

Traditionally, the stiles on the tall cabinet would run full length.

Also the end stiles on far end. :smile:


----------



## ink (Feb 3, 2011)

mdntrdr said:


> Looks very nice! :thumbsup:
> 
> Traditionally, the stiles on the tall cabinet would run full length.
> 
> Also the end stiles on far end. :smile:


Thanks!

I assume you mean the vertical trim pieces on both the inside and outside of the tall cabinet should run full-length? Am I reading that right?


----------



## mdntrdr (Dec 22, 2009)

ink said:


> Thanks!
> 
> I assume you mean the vertical trim pieces on both the inside and outside of the tall cabinet should run full-length? Am I reading that right?


 
Yes, it will make for sturdier construction.

I would also do it on the shorter end, (ends.) :smile:


----------



## JMC'sLT30 (Oct 26, 2010)

Nice design Ink and welcome to the forum.:thumbsup:


----------



## Daddy's Cool (Jul 12, 2010)

Not to hijack, but do you have any actual plans for this, or does any one else for that matter? We are wanting to put a corner bench in our breakfast nook, and I have had no luck finding any plans.


----------



## ink (Feb 3, 2011)

@JMC Thanks!

@DaddysCool I don't have designs, but I'm happy to share the sketchUp files with you if you want to explode it out and modify it to fit your needs.

I did find a little help online.. more on how to build it than designs, though. This one is just a plywood box; 3/4" sides, 1/2" bottom. I'll use some 1x4's for the trim and some quarter-round on the insides of the panels. The top will be 3/4" ply w/ a solid piece of pine or something glued and planed to the lip so I can bevel an edge into it. 

I'll be documenting the building of it on my blog... I'll probably be getting started in the next week or so once I finish my taxes. 

inK


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

mdntrdr said:


> Looks very nice! :thumbsup:
> 
> Traditionally, the stiles on the tall cabinet would run full length.
> 
> Also the end stiles on far end. :smile:


+1. Looks good. I'm also thinking how hot the baseboard heater might be. Would there be a need for some reflective insulation? If the lid will be full length or very long, you may consider making them in sections. Figuring in a toe kick would be a personal taste decision.

Figuring an edge to hold the cushion would keep it from sliding around.













 









.


----------



## ink (Feb 3, 2011)

cabinetman said:


> +1. Looks good. I'm also thinking how hot the baseboard heater might be. Would there be a need for some reflective insulation? If the lid will be full length or very long, you may consider making them in sections. Figuring in a toe kick would be a personal taste decision.
> 
> Figuring an edge to hold the cushion would keep it from sliding around.


Thanks! 

I usually don't heat the room in the winter.. and if I do it's only 50 degrees or so. I did consider putting reflective material on the inside...I think I probably will just do it if I can find something thin enough.

yeah, I think I will separate the lid into 3 sections. The cushions should hide the seams. 

Good call on an edge for the cushions. I've not given them much thought since making or buying them is the wife's job.  I do want them removable for cleaning, though.

Thanks again for the input.

inK


----------

